# New Enclosures



## mike72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi guys,

I thought I would post a few photos of some enclosures I have been working on over the past few weeks.

This first one is a Reptile One Serpens 200 enclosure from Totally Reptiles. I have decked it out with bits and pieces I have picked up from here and there. I have also created a hide box using one of the cabinets by drilling a hole in the base of the enclosure. Hide box is heated by a heat cord style heat plate with a slate tile on top.


----------



## RonnyB (Aug 14, 2011)

Absolute stunning enclosures what were the unit prices?


----------



## woody101 (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow !


----------



## mike72 (Aug 14, 2011)

This second one is for my Mertens water monitor. Measures 2.5 x 1.5 x 1.5. Has a 500L pond filters by a Luguna in ground filter designed for a 8000L pond. Heated by a 275w bathroom heat globe controlled by a dimming thermostat, a separate mercury vapor globe is used for UV and a 4ft aquarium fluro to light up the pond area.


----------



## MathewB (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow those are awesome! What's going in them?


----------



## mike72 (Aug 14, 2011)

The Serpens recommended retail is about $2000. But if you speak to the fokes Totally Reptiles I am sure they can do one for a fair bit cheaper.

A pair of diamond pythons are going in the first one and a Water Monitor in the second.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 14, 2011)

very nice love the fitout.


----------



## mike72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks mate. Used photos of some of your pieces to gain some inspiration.


----------

